# removal of PEG tube



## SLELISON

Would I use code 43247 for the removal of PEG tube with dx V55.1?  I am fairly new to gastro and this is the first I have came accross this procedure.

thanks


----------



## elenax

Check on this CPT's and see if any apply:

*49460 *with 536.40,  536.42 536.49 or you can also use the V55.1

*43760 *with 536.40, 536.41, 536.42, 536.49 or V44.1

*49450 same DX's*

hope this helps


----------



## elenax

Check on this CPT's and see if any apply:

*49460 *with 536.40, 536.42 536.49 or you can also use the V55.1

*43760 *with 536.40, 536.41, 536.42, 536.49 or V44.1

*49450 same DX's*

hope this helps


----------



## smrgr

*removal of PEG*

As far as our local carrier and payers have stated simply removing PEG tube without replacing or changing it is not a billable service.


----------



## cmartin

I think it's just a visit code-also I'm pretty sure I've seen directives specifically excluding 43247 for PEG removal.
C.Martin CPC-GENSG


----------



## Cyndy

*peg tube removal*

In Chapter VIigestive system of the NCCI edits it states:

"Intubation of the GI tract (e.g. percutaneous placement of g-tube) includes subsequent removal of the tube.  CPT codes such as 43247 should not be reported for routine removal of previously placed therapeutic devices."

I would bill an appropriate e/m.


----------



## codegirl0422

I always bill a visit code because the procedure is not billable per CCI edits


----------



## tamw29

*Replacement of PEG tube*

What would I bill for the replacement of PEG tube with Mickey button?  My doctor turned in 43247 but I'm not sure if I can bill it. 

Thanks,
Tammy


----------

